# 585 Ultra...build in progress



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Here's a pic of my new 585 Ultra. It just arrived yesterday. Still some work to do but I'm hoping to get it completed tonight so that i can ride her tomorrow! 

Specs:
Frame - medium
Group - 06 Record with 07 chorus UT cranks
Wheels: SpeedDreams - handbuilts with Tune hubs and Velocity rims (1375 grams)


----------



## toronto-rider (Aug 16, 2002)

Great looking bike.

The only thing I would change is the white saddle. i think black would look better. The Arione comes in black with a red stripe. That would also look good.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

And I'll buy your white saddle to fit my bike (which has no red in it).

Nice bike.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Those be some light cages.

Nice bike. Yeah, black saddle might look better.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

The build is done. What a great ride. I'm still debating what wheels to put on it. Right now, I've narrowed it down to Neutron Ultras or Silver Eurus. 

I kind of like the white saddle although I didn't get it expressively for this build. I built this bike from a build kit that I had from an old C50 I had.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Keep the white saddle, Add white tape, and White Vittoria CX tires. This will be the best looking bike of all time.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Even though I strongly detest nearly all of Campy's regular componentry, I will have to admit that the Bora wheels--red and white graphics--would probably look the best out of any wheelset on the market paired with this frame. I think the red is exactly the same; white sets off white, etc. I'd like to see a picture of a 585/595 Ultra with Boras...That would be supremely lustworthy...


----------



## 800lbgorilla (Aug 1, 2005)

*Sweet*

The bartape looks awesome--what kind is it?

The wheels you have on now look just fine. Boras or Hyperons would be the logical bling choice. And a black saddle.

Sweet ride.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Great looking bike.

I'm loving my 595 Origin, I bet you're really going to like the 585 Ultra. I have to figure out some way to ride the two side by side. Would be an interesting comparison.

Couple of style recommendations - I used red electrical tape to finish the bar tape and red bar plugs from Purely Custom on mine. Brings up the red in the branding a bit without yelling too loud. I'd leave the saddle alone - it's hidden under your butt in any event and I would not go with white tape or tires. White tape will turn the bike into a set of handlebars dragging a black frame around and white tires stay white for about 10 miles. Then they're coffee color, followed by corpse gray. I have white Vredesteins on my all-white bike and they a pretty tired looking at less than 500 miles.

Some black bike shots in this thread, in case you didn't see it: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94249


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I agree the white tape and tires would look aged pretty quick. I have to say - this thing is LIGHT. I haven't weighed it but it is by far the lightest bike I've had. As for the wheels, I have a pair of Hyperon Ultras on my Serotta. They would look great on the Look but I really like the Serotta / Hyperon ride combo. I'm stuck on the wheel choice right now... I mounted the Stratus clinchers on last night and it looks niiiiice. But I also want an all around bomb proof wheelset. Any recommendations?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

800lbgorilla said:


> The bartape looks awesome--what kind is it?
> 
> The wheels you have on now look just fine. Boras or Hyperons would be the logical bling choice. And a black saddle.
> 
> Sweet ride.



It's made by Bontrager. I can't recall the name but most Trek dealers carry it. It feels like leather (but padded) and has white or black stitching with vent holes punched into the tape. it looks like that old school steering wheel wrap. :thumbsup:


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Zonda's, Bomb Proof, 50 grams more weight than Eurus "much easier on the wallet"; the same wheel with SS spokes instead of AL.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

wuggabugga said:


> Zonda's, Bomb Proof, 50 grams more weight than Eurus "much easier on the wallet"; the same wheel with SS spokes instead of AL.


I agree with most of your comments except the weight claim:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16926&highlight=zonda+weight

1683 grams vs, 1580 - 1600 grams in true weight for the 06-07 Eurus.

80-100 grams and a lot more $$ is something to think about though...


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,

It was just a general reference from Campy's claims. When I picked up my pair, I could barely tell a difference in weight between the Zonda's and a set of Eurus. The Eurus pair were nice, BUT, $400.00 USD less for the Zonda's sold me! All manufacturers clain wheel weight from a test pair of rims that have just been produced through a "new" extrusion die. As for the weight listed on Weight Weenies, the LBS said they were a ShimaNO freehub; I wonder if the Campy hub is a bit lighter.

Argh, no I'm thinking of going out and getting a precision scale ............


----------

